# THE STONE - New York (John Zorn)



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I'm wondering if any of the posters here, from New York have been to any shows here?


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Of course. Not many times, I don't go to as many shows in town as I used to. I wish I lived around the corner, but I'm out in NJ.


----------

